# 3x3x3 - Sune+Anti-sune - sub 0.4 (+fingertricks)



## Carrot (Apr 16, 2011)

I just got a stackmat timer and wanted to share my sune and anti-sune. (both are lefties)

Lefty Sune:







algorithm said:


> L' U' L U' L' U2' L



Lefty Anti-sune:







algorithm said:


> L' U2' L U L' U L


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## riffz (Apr 16, 2011)

I can do sub 0.5 but definitely not sub 0.4


----------



## RTh (Apr 16, 2011)

That's just... too fast. I also can sub 0.5 both sune and anti-sune, but no sub 0.4


----------



## superduperabner (Apr 17, 2011)

i use the same fingertrick, but not lefty. that's just too fast o___O


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 17, 2011)

I can sub 4 sune and anti-sune, does that count?
That's just insane, I'm gonna go watch that Acuvue contacts commercial over and over and one day I'll be that fast too.


----------



## timeless (Apr 17, 2011)

guhong cube?
btw can u slow down the anti-sune slomo at the beginning


----------



## Carrot (Apr 17, 2011)

scottishcuber said:


>


 


riffz said:


>


 


RTh said:


> That's just... too fast.


 


superduperabner said:


> that's just too fast o___O



I see a pattern in those comments... But thanks! =D



superduperabner said:


> i use the same fingertrick, but not lefty.


 
I can't do these fingertricks for the righty algs, (maybe the anti-sune, but that one doesn't recquire much skills to learn)


----------



## timeless (Apr 17, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> I can sub 4 sune and anti-sune, does that count?
> That's just insane, I'm gonna go watch that Acuvue contacts commercial over and over and one day I'll be that fast too.


 
link to Acuvue contacts commercial ?


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> link to Acuvue contacts commercial ?


 
They just keep saying one day, i can do this, one day, I can do that etc Kind of ridiculous to say one day they can do all that just from wearing contacts but whatever. Just a stupid joke... lol
http://www.youtube.com/acuvue


----------



## Carrot (Apr 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> guhong cube?
> btw can u slow down the anti-sune slomo at the beginning


 
It's a LingYun that turns extremely smooth and fast (if I lube it), I have no idea how it got this good.
ehhh... I'll add some annotations instead?


----------



## timeless (Apr 17, 2011)

Odder said:


> It's a LingYun that turns extremely smooth and fast (if I lube it), I have no idea how it got this good.
> ehhh... I'll add some annotations instead?


 
thx that helps
btw whats ur old youtube channel name?


----------



## Carrot (Apr 17, 2011)

timeless said:


> thx that helps
> btw whats ur old youtube channel name?


 
Odder93


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice speed, I guess this is about twice as fast as I can do


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)

I always knew that sub 7 was slow for Sune, but now I feel like it's utter crap. So fast. 0.0


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

Odder said:


> I just got a stackmat timer and wanted to share my sune and anti-sune. (both are lefties)


 
ur fingertrick is same as kickflip's anti sune


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

i decided to use ur sune fingertricks but with right hand
not sure if im doing it right espically the last few moves


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I always knew that *sub 7* was slow for Sune, but now I feel like it's utter crap. So fast. 0.0


 
I have always (since like a week into my cubing life) felt like 1 tps was utter crap 


Odder that is wayy too fast


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 18, 2011)

=.= cant do sub1


----------



## Carrot (Apr 18, 2011)

timeless said:


> ur fingertrick is same as kickflip's anti sune


sweet



timeless said:


> i decided to use ur sune fingertricks but with right hand
> not sure if im doing it right espically the last few moves



You should not move your grip in the U2 before you have done the first half (aka. a U turn). 




uberCuber said:


> Odder that is wayy too fast


I can do the sune faster xD


----------



## teller (Apr 18, 2011)

Impressive...most impressive...


----------



## y235 (Apr 18, 2011)

sub 0.4 means 17.5 tps. You're wayy to fast.


----------



## Tommy Dew (Apr 19, 2011)

too [email protected]@
but I think this way is so difficult


----------

